# Visita al Centro de Telecomunicaciones de EPEC - Cordoba, Argentina



## ralcesar (Jul 2, 2011)

La ciudad de *córdoba* sigue avanzado en el proyecto de despliegue de *Wi-Fi gratuito* para la mayoría de su población. Conocido como _Proyecto de  Instalación de Red Inalámbrica Multiservicio (RIM) y Plataforma de Area  de Conexión Wi-Fi_.


 El  proyecto de Córdoba es 10 veces más grande  que el realizado en la ciudad  de San Luis (precursor en el Pais) por   superficie y por habitantes; es  llevado a cabo por *EPEC Telecomunicaciones*. El enfoque seguido consiste en brindar cobertura en las ciudades principales y luego en las del interior de la  provincia. 

Córdoba ya tiene construido y en funcionamiento el *NOC*   (Centro de Operaciones de Red, por su sigla en inglés) que funciona en    instalaciones de EPEC. Allí se nuclean el backbone (cableado troncal)  ,   el backhaul (red de retorno) y el acceso Wi-Fi. El backbone se   construyó con fibra óptica y radioenlaces






​ 

 El  backbone se cierra con un anillo urbano  central de fibra óptica de 44  kilómetros de extensión que circunvala a  la Ciudad de Córdoba. Aquí se  interconectarán los restantes anillos con  el NOC ubicado en Barrio  Jardín, en el chalet de Comunicaciones de  EPEC. Desde allí se  monitoreará toda la red y se controlarán los  equipos de comunicación de  los nodos de cada localidad.


 Se está  llevando a cabo la instalación en 14  ciudades (las más pobladas). En su  segunda etapa, la obra  alcanzará a  222 localidades, “_convirtiéndose en la red de Wi-Fi más  grande del mundo_“. Para fin de este año más del 60% de la  población cordobesa va a ser beneficiaria de Wi-Fi libre y gratuito


 Cada  AccessPoint Wi-Fi posee un alcance de entre  150 y 200  metros de radio,  dependiendo la topología del terreno y  construcción de  la localidad  donde se instale.





​ 

 Los anchos  de banda disponibles son compartidos  de manera  igual entre todos los  usuarios. Es por esta razón, que la  velocidad de  transferencia varía de  acuerdo a la localidad y a la  cantidad de  usuarios que se encuentren  conectados, se explicó.
 La metodología de uso de ancho de banda es similar a la que hoy está disponible en la tecnología ADSL o 3G.




 
 Pueden ver las fotos en: *Facebook*


----------



## El Pelado (Jul 5, 2011)

Estaria bueno que cargues las fotos en otro lado tambien...digo para los que no tenemos (ni vamos a tener) feisbuc, buenas fotos!!


----------



## elgriego (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola ralcesar,realmente maravillosa esta instalacion,me encanto la parte de las zapatillas blancas,tiradas como en casa.jaja

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Jul 7, 2011)

El Pelado
Pues sin cuenta en Facebook puedes ver las fotos, no podras dejar comentarios, yo tampoco tengo Facebook y ni ganas de tenerlo.



Para todos

Los 6 bastidores verticales de la izquierda de la foto 18 de 79 parecen ser 3 Radioenlaces Thomson 050 ó 150 (o alguna configuación 1+1 y 1+0, ó 2+1) que data del año 1985 aproximadamente.

El bastidor vertical de la derecha es un Multiplex Telefónico FDM que fabrico GTE Argentina (calle Añasco al 1200 C.A.B.A.) entre 1891 y 1989, son exactamente Bi-Canales Telefónicos 300÷3400Hz con señalización On/Off.

Las fotos 33 y 34 de 79 muestran los Circuladores (Acopladores Direccionales) usados para conectar transmisores y receptores y/o la unión de ambos a una misma antena parabólica.

Si bien se observa en la foto 34/79 que la frec. esta entre 790 y 960 MHz. En el primer lustro de la década del 90, al masificarse la telefónia celular en Argentina se debieron cambiar de frecuencia a todos los equipos por que ocupaban el espectro asignado a la banda de Telefónica Celular Analogica en los 800 MHz, Fueron cambiados a cerca de 1400 MHz.

La foto 35/79, 36/79 es un detalle ampliado del bastidor de la foto 18 de 79, cada sub-bastidor con capacidad de 6 placas Bi-Canales entregaba 12 canales de Fonia (voz 300÷3400Hz) de Banda Lateral Unica en el llamado Grupo Basico 60÷108KHz con una amplitud de -42.0 dBv sobre 150Ω y recibia la misma señal procedente del extremo distante a -36.0 dBv también sobre 150Ω y con tolerancias de ± 0.3 dBv. Entregaban en su salida de la banda 300÷3400Hz a +4.0 dBv y la transimisión debia ingresar a -14.0 dBv ambas sobre 600Ω.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


P.D.: Pufff, cuantos recuerdos de una época *PRE-HISTORICA* y no se me escapo ningún lagrimón. Solo extraño a las Chichis!!!!.-


----------



## El Pelado (Jul 8, 2011)

Gracias JuanKa!!, mira como sabré del feisbuc que ni sabia que se podia hacer eso!! jaja!!


----------



## J2C (Jul 8, 2011)

El Pelado

Yo me entere cuando hice click donde dice: " Pueden ver las fotos en: *Facebook* ".

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 8, 2011)

J2C quiere decir que es un fiasco


----------



## J2C (Jul 9, 2011)

Neodymio

Solo le puse titulos a unas 5 fotos para comprender mejor y aclare detalles, nunca dije que no fuera cierto.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

